# Acceptance with IBCC score?



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

I am in the United States and I have done all my schooling here. Currently I received my unofficial IBCC score of 771/1100 and was wondering if any government medical colleges would accept such a score from a foreigner. If there aren't, are there any good private medical colleges in Pakistan that would accept it? I am worried as to what to do at this point since this score probably isn't sufficient for Allama Iqbal.


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

well yes for private colleges u have a chance of getting in ... cuz the gov colleges merit is too high and even if we get a 100 in USA, they still give us around like i think 910 only ! .. anywayz, do u know how they made ur numbers? i believe they used ur all 3 regents, one highest academic grade and english grades .. can u tell me if u know that how they used ur english grades?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

771 is okay, to be competitive, you should have at least 840+ You should apply everywhere to be safe.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

But then again 40% is FSc a person who gets 990/1100 will get 36 percent for Fsc out of 40 and a person who has 720 will have around 26/40. If the entry test is bombed or the SAT 2, anyone has a decent chance


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I understand you are going through the same process Talib, I haven't received my IBCC certificate yet will I receive a list of schools of where I should apply. Do you think I have a chance of getting into a medical college like Shaikh Zayed?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

asohail said:


> Thank you for the replies. I understand you are going through the same process Talib, I haven't received my IBCC certificate yet will I receive a list of schools of where I should apply. Do you think I have a chance of getting into a medical college like Shaikh Zayed?


No problem, yeah I am going through the same process, I got my IBCC back about a month ago. I've never heard of Shaikh Zayed, being a foreigner, my options are just AKU, Shifa and Dow. I haven't really looked past that because I want to stay close to home and get an education that will help me do well in the USMLES (even through it's 95% all on me.) I am not really aware of the repute of Zayed Medical School, is it private or government? And might I suggest, if you're coming from the U.S or Canada, to try AKU, Shifa and Dow as well. You'll have some what of an easier adjustment and a little bit of an edge over other FMGs.


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

guys, as a foreigner, no one can get above 920! that is how the IBCC has made their rules now .. but as long as above 800, we are safe on the foreign seat, cuz based on what the admissions office have told me, the IBCC numbers r competitive if above 800. but apply everywhere to be safe. it would cost around $1,000 but in the long run, its safe =)


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

amara.abid said:


> guys, as a foreigner, no one can get above 920! that is how the IBCC has made their rules now .. but as long as above 800, we are safe on the foreign seat, cuz based on what the admissions office have told me, the IBCC numbers r competitive if *above 800.* but apply everywhere to be safe. it would cost around $1,000 but in the long run, its safe =)


Above 800 is safe. Anything under that is risky.


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

I know for a fact I wouldn't get into AKU with my current IBCC, I don't want to be pessimistic but yes 800+ is safe just being realistic about where I can get into. As for government schools this is where I am trying my hardest to get into because private is not worth the cost for me. Do you think I would be able to get into any government schools with my current score? I also don't think they took into consideration my AP Calculus class where I received a 3 on the AP exam, but I'm not sure if that really matters for the scoring system for Pre-Med.


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

I will be applying widely, thank you for the suggestions Amara and Talib, I will definitely follow them. Yes, I would like a college that mirrors how education is taught here and is structured and I have heard many good things about Shifa and Dow. I just don't know how I get started from this point, is there a recommended list or merit list you get when you receive your IBCC certificate with score? A list of schools with IBCC score averages would be nice to help narrow down choices .


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

Well no, IBCC doesnt give us anything except for the scores. AP score of 3 isnt counted either. It has to be either a 4 or a 5. Well if u are applying for government colleges, then the lists are online. They start from the top school, meaning the 1st school that gets the students with the highest averages. To be really honest, to get into GOVERNMENT medical college, u must have above 900. Students being accepted now days have high 900, like around 970 numbers in FSc. So for people like us who aren't local, its really hard to get into a government college. U can apply for the self-finance seats in the government college, but for that u MUST take the UHS MCAT, or u MUST have the citizenship of the country u are applying from and send in the SAT scores. But still, without high IBCC marks, government colleges r hard to get into. But give it a try.


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for the response Amara, you're right government schools are off my list now. Focusing mainly on Lahore Medical and Dental College, Rashid Latif Medical College, Fatima Memorial College of Medicine & Dentistry, and The University of Lahore.


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

asohail said:


> Thank you for the response Amara, you're right government schools are off my list now. Focusing mainly on Lahore Medical and Dental College, Rashid Latif Medical College, Fatima Memorial College of Medicine & Dentistry, and The University of Lahore.


Alright. Good Choices. #yes


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

One more question. I have yet to take the UHS Entrance Exam or SAT II which should I take and which would be easier. I am really stressing about this in what to do.


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

asohail said:


> I am in the United States and I have done all my schooling here. Currently I received my unofficial IBCC score of 771/1100 and was wondering if any government medical colleges would accept such a score from a foreigner. If there aren't, are there any good private medical colleges in Pakistan that would accept it? I am worried as to what to do at this point since this score probably isn't sufficient for Allama Iqbal.



first of all, you have an ibcc score of 771 which makes it about 70%.... when the conversions happen they take off 20% and/or marks.... so your saying that your high school average for 11th and 12th grade is 90%? lets hope so cause, now a days ibcc isn't relative anymore + they will look at your transcripts and calculate it themselves. Thats right. No foul play anymore in Pakistan. Furthermore, every college in Pakistan (public or private) now requires the SAT II or there local entry test. ( with a genuine average of 90% I dont see how you cant pass the SATs) And The last point i want to make is... this unofficial ibcc business isn't going to fly as well... the unofficial letter is unofficial because there is something missing or inaccurate about your marks that they want you to correct it. so on a temporary basis they issue you an unofficial LETTER (NOT CERTIFICATE) which all colleges know about when it comes to foreigners (they will however let you in and take your money.. no worries there). even if you have no sat, fool the admin with the fake document and you somehow miraculously get into med school they will not.. I REPEAT.. will not give you your medical degree after 5 years (or more) without ALL OFFICIAL DOCUMENTATION and the reason for this is, if its not official and genuine, then any tom **** and harry can have marks that resemble Einsteinian genes. This has been happening to foreigners for years and I can vouch for people who have been through this traumatic experience since they all came back to the US crying foul after they did everything foul to get into medical school in the first place.

Not trying to scare you bud, but things like this has happened to people (and they deserved it) and you better be on par with everything. the last thing you want in 5 years is thinking you beat the system when in reality it was just waiting for you to fall flat on your face.


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

gotta agree with "TheIncredible" up there. Colleges check all the information. On the IBCC application, they get all the phone numbers of schools you attended. Even if someone is able to somehow get fake numbers made in pakistan by feeding money, schools over here will never lie. And laws in pakistan have gotten really strict. So everyone should go honestly, or else don't go at all.

well @ asohail: both the UHS exam and SAT II are hard. Now, the SAT II is on September 13th IN PAKISTAN, so if u can go there and take it then go for it. SAT II being given in both USA and Canada is on October 1st. So if u can't go to pakistan, then u have to take the SAT II. Either way, tons of studying to do. Starting from today, u have about 6 weeks to study for SAT II. But if u wanna take MCAT, u have less time. And by the looks, i don't think u have began studying yet. So start and gudluck.


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for the advice and yes my average was a solid 90% on my highschool transcripts. The reason I have the unofficial right now is because they are verifying I believe (which takes a couple of more weeks I'm guessing?) so they gave me this temporary until they send me the official certificate. I will make sure that I have submitted the original documents so there is no fuss about not received my medical degree. These are very helpful tips for someone who isn't familiar with the system in Pakistan, I thank you again. I think if I take the UHS Entry Exam on the 13th since I'm going to Pakistan anyway would be a better way for me with my current IBCC score do you think I would have the proper merit for a private school in Pakistan? Would I be on a separate list since I'm competing for a foreign seat?


----------



## UToronto (Jun 16, 2008)

Guys how long does it take for the IBCC to convert your marks and make an equivalence certificate?


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

UToronto said:


> Guys how long does it take for the IBCC to convert your marks and make an equivalence certificate?


it takes 2 weeks exact.


----------



## zahra1993 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey I'm a foreign student from the USA, I got 873/1100 on my fsc marks and in my Sat II I got 720 in Chemistry and Biology but a 620 in Physics -.- I applied on self-finance to Fatimah Jinnah, King Edward and Allama Iqbal and CMH just in case...I have already gotten into CMH but they want us to pay the fee by November 8th and I get the results for the others by November 15th...what are the chances for me to getting into one of the government colleges? I really wanted to get into King Edward medical college...


----------



## sbukhari13 (Oct 6, 2011)

hi i wnated to know that do we also have to send our regents score (united states) to ibcc or not cause i thought that they only look at high school grades. also zahra did u take any ap courses and what was your highschool average


----------



## sbukhari13 (Oct 6, 2011)

asohail said:


> I am in the United States and I have done all my schooling here. Currently I received my unofficial IBCC score of 771/1100 and was wondering if any government medical colleges would accept such a score from a foreigner. If there aren't, are there any good private medical colleges in Pakistan that would accept it? I am worried as to what to do at this point since this score probably isn't sufficient for Allama Iqbal.


what was your exact average cause i am also want to go back to pakistan and my high school did average out of 100 and my gpa was 94.5. i have taken three ap classes and gotten a one on it but did suck up to the teachers and got good grades so could you give me any recommendations because i will go through this process next year thanks a lot and your reply would be really appreciated


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

is self finance system still working?my bro got 84percent marks in o levels equivalence certificate,how much he needs in a levels equivalence?mcats is like a gamble i think.need to know 1-5 ranking of pvt med schools in lahore?lmdc,cmh,sz,fmh,shalamar.is shifa and lmdc r same level?i will appreciate the help.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

zahra1993 said:


> Hey I'm a foreign student from the USA, I got 873/1100 on my fsc marks and in my Sat II I got 720 in Chemistry and Biology but a 620 in Physics -.- I applied on self-finance to Fatimah Jinnah, King Edward and Allama Iqbal and CMH just in case...I have already gotten into CMH but they want us to pay the fee by November 8th and I get the results for the others by November 15th...what are the chances for me to getting into one of the government colleges? I really wanted to get into King Edward medical college...


 
There is no need to pay fee in CMH. There is a case in the court so before that no private college will complete their admissions before their decision. 

You can check on HEC website at the following link if you have got in KE or othere colleges you wanted or not. 

HEC Dynamic Search


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

amerhch said:


> is self finance system still working?my bro got 84percent marks in o levels equivalence certificate,how much he needs in a levels equivalence?mcats is like a gamble i think.need to know 1-5 ranking of pvt med schools in lahore?lmdc,cmh,sz,fmh,shalamar.is shifa and lmdc r same level?i will appreciate the help.


With 84% your bro has a great chance in getting in all these private colleges but if hasn't applied yet then he will have to wait till next year now. 

I think he should apply on self finance seats through HEC and he will get in KE with 84% marks. Under PTAP there is no additional fee to pay and he might be able to get in KE or Allama Iqball colege as well. Here is the link to for more information:

Admission of Foreign Students in MBBS, BDS, BS Eng, D-Pharmacy under self finance scheme

Information on the PTAP is available here

Economic Affairs Division - Government of Pakistan

He will have to take SAT II in Physics, Chemistry and Biology though.


----------



## zahra1993 (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyway I didnt get in


----------



## summergirl (Mar 3, 2012)

which medical college did you get into?


----------

